# Southern Electric --- HOW MUCH??



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

I had a letter from southern electric today saying that my bill for this month is rather high and i need to call them with an upto date meter reading to just double check...

no problamo i thought, called them up gsave them the meter reading, and yes it correlates with what they had... BUT they are a bit puzzled...

apparently i owe them Â£1300 fuking quid for my electricity bill since fukin JANUARY!!!!!! they had set up a direct debit of about 50 quid as an estimate, and now this quarter the figures dont match and they want Â£1300!!

HOLY SHIT i said, you've made a mistake hun, i suggest you go back and re-count your figures, how the hell can 1 man living in a 3 bed apartment use that much electricity?? Apparently underfloor heating uses alot? I dont think it uses that fukin much or everyone in the whole building would be broke!!

Now what i think has happened is that the developers hvae given an incorrect meter reading at the time of handover in jan which is why the bill is stupidly high.... the woman was going to look into it and call me back...

alas... she didnt call!! silly cow!!

Â£1300 fukin quid for electricity! You're having a laugh!! Im going now as i assume my laptop has used Â£90 worth of juice whilst ive been writing this message!!! :x :evil: :x


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Hee hee. It has been a bitterly cold summer, after all. You should have checked the starting meter reading.

They should be able to estimate your past usage based on what you use from now onwards. But you better shut down that sunbed and sauner business you've been running from your apartment for the last 8 months. What dingbats. :roll:


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

it is your underfloor heating were moving out our flat in 2 weeks which has it paid 2 estimates of around Â£200 quid each final bill is going to be around Â£1000 to settle it 

ours is only a 2 bed flat

Derek


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

SWALEC are no better,

I paid Â£370 at the end of June (which I thought was so steep it was f'ing vertical) for the last quarter, then received a bill for Â£175, as they hadn't calculated that they screwed up on sending me the last bill at the right time, or some such bs.

Â£545 for 6 months of leccy in a 2 bedroom flat that supposedly has Economy 7 heating! :x


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

head_ed said:


> SWALEC are no better,


Unfortunately they're one and the same Mart... :?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

my house was 900 for elec and gas over winter before I realised there was no insulation in the loft (AT ALL)

your bill cant be right :?

unless your propagating grass in the spare rooms [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

i'm with Southern Electric Doc, and my developer should have given a meter reading to them in March - hope they did!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I've just had some problems with S.E. too. I'm on a budget account for both gas and electric with them. Both are Â£60 - Â£70 in CREDIT but they've had the cheek to say that we have been using more than expected so have put both bills up by Â£14 a month. How the fuck they figured that one out is beyond me :x

Checked back on my last quarterly bill and the amount I'm in credit on both of them has gone down by a whole Â£1 in 3 months. Can't quite figure out how that means they need to take and extra Â£42 / quarter :? :evil:

All they could say when I phoned up was that "It's worked out over the whole year Sir". So fucking what - have a look at how much YOU OWE ME and then think about it for a while :roll: Think I might ask for the interest back on my Â£135 too :twisted:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

And prices go up again in September.

You'll find it's the recent 3-4 price rises over the last 18mths that have sent prices stupid. Our house is on the large side & when we moved in the Util Co set the DD at Â£40 for Electricity & Â£35 for gas. Not really knowing how this shit works we just paid every month.

Then the prices start going up, they estimate the next 2 readings & all of a sudden the next actual reading gives a far bigger figure than they'd been estimating & our Electricity is now Â£100 a month & gas at Â£71 a month.

Pisses me off no end, as our meters are external & they can access them at anytime, however i assume they just could not be fucking bothered.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

just called them again...

apparently they've sorted it all out, and are re-issuing me with another more sensible bill..

so hopefully thats all sorted!


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Dr_Parmar said:


> j
> apparently they've sorted it all out, and are re-issuing me with another more sensible bill..


Which will be twice as large. :lol: Don't assume they have sorted it in your favour.

I can't believe that underfloor heating would use that much more than standard central heating. Even if it is double, it should not be over 2 grand for a year. I hope they have managed to sort it.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Pisses me off no end, as our meters are external & they can access them at anytime, however i assume they just could not be fucking bothered.


Well if you can't be fucking bothered why should they?

It takes two minutes to phone your meter reading through, Its as much you responsibility as the company supplying you infact more so i would say :?

It's obvious your debits will going up with the 25% increases we've seen in fuel costs! Common sense would say i need to increase my debit :?


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Karcsi said:


> Dr_Parmar said:
> 
> 
> > j
> ...


lets wait and see, but im feeling optimistic!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jonah said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Pisses me off no end, as our meters are external & they can access them at anytime, however i assume they just could not be fucking bothered.
> ...


Very simple really & i think you'll find a power or gas utility is obliged to read the meter on a quarterly basis & this being the main reason most newer houses are built with external meters.

I hardly think it's high on anyones list of priorities to go read their meter every month & ring it through. You don't ring BT & tell them how many fucking calls you've made. the technology & manpower is their for the supplier to take regular readings & my water meter is read by the supplier at a minimum of every quarter.

Perhaps you're one of those few who monitor shit like meter readings but i know of no others & have beeter things to do with my time.

Finally where i live & i assume it's the same in most areas, the Utility companies out-source the meter reading to external companies, so if it's all of a sudden my responsibility then why do these fucking comanies exist??

No issue with paying more when prices go up (well a small issue perhaps) but it's hardly the customers responsibility to tell the supplier how much they've used. Imagine if that applied in other industries :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Maybe it better to blow you're doll up if it costs that much to run the compressor (esle get a woman) :wink:

Check no ones got an extenstion running the whole street of your meter :lol: 
You're not growing drugs are you?


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

EDF energy give you Nectra points if you read your own meter each quater (400 for each meter reading). That's enough of an incentive for me to check my meters.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2006)

try www.uswitch.com


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Karcsi said:


> Dr_Parmar said:
> 
> 
> > j
> ...


i got ma bil, Â£130... still a rip off, but im a happy chappy


----------



## Cupra_power (Aug 24, 2006)

Been through the change of supplier disaster, resulted in me getting 2 bills for 6 months from both suppliers, hours on the phone to them both explaining, got it sorted out finally after much head scratching and stressing on the phone.


----------



## SoTTonSoph (Sep 5, 2006)

I had problems in my student house with both S.E and Scottish Power asking for ridiculous bills due to past tenants not paying; trying to hassle myself and my other female housemate into switching contracts and tricking us into paying more etc.. Utility companies are always a nightmare, I don't know of anyone who has a good story about one :lol:


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

Timely post.

I got my statement through from Powergen today - Â£76 in credit on an estimated reading - the true reading is in our favour. We came through winter over Â£150 in credit 

I know I overpay but I always like to think (even for a split second) that the electricity company has to pay me


----------

